# A frente à vista!!



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 20:01)

Aqui vão umas fotos tiradas há 30 minutos em Braga a essa magnífica frente:


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 20:10)

Boas fotos, de minha casa também já tenho uma vista semelhante, vai ser animada esta noite


----------

